# Ο γάτος μου και το FIV



## Inertia (Oct 23, 2008)

Παίρνω την ευκαιρία να μιλήσω από δω για ένα θέμα που προέκυψε με το γάτο μου, επειδή έχω καταλάβει ότι πολλοί μεταφραστές είναι γατογονείς!

Σήμερα πήγα τον γάτο μου (aka Βούδδας -μη ρωτάτε, ο πατέρας μου τον έβγαλε έτσι) στο γιατρό γιατί είχε ανορεξία και λίγες τσίμπλες και η διάγνωση ήταν Aids (Fiv), ενώ η πρόγνωση [σωστά το λέω;] είναι ότι μπορεί να ζήσει από 2 μήνες μέχρι 5 χρόνια ή (πολύ σπάνια) να μην προλάβει να νοσήσει μέχρι το τέλος της ζωής του. Ο Βούδδας είναι ένα γατί 12 μηνών, αστείρωτο, που ζει έξω κυρίως, αν και κατά τ' άλλα δεν στερείται σε περιποίηση. Αν και πολύ ήσυχος, οι γάτοι της γειτονιάς τού επιτίθενται πολλές φορές με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμή να τον τραυμάτισαν και να του μετέδωσαν τον ιό (ή αυτό ή καμιά θηλυκιά φταίει -είναι και κούκλος).

Είμαι γενικά πολύ ενοχικό άτομο και πιστεύω ότι εν μέρει ευθύνομαι εγώ, αφού επέλεξα να τον αφήσω να ζει στον κήπο και στη φύση αρνούμενη να τον κλείσω μέσα ή να του κάνω στείρωση.

Το θέμα είναι ότι γνωρίζοντας ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα από ιατρικής πλευράς, θέλω να του κάνω τη ζωή όσο το δυνατόν πιο εύκολη.

Αν κάποιος από σας έχει ζήσει κάτι παρόμοιο και μπορεί να μου προτείνει οτιδήποτε (τροφές, συμπληρώματα, αγωγή κλπ.), θα ήθελα πολύ να τον ακούσω!

Νατάσα

ΥΓ Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία σύντομα!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2008)

Κοίτα, 

επειδή είμαι φανατικός γατόφιλος κι έχω τραβήξει αρκετά με τα γατάκια, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πάρα πολλά πέρα από αυτά που κάνεις ήδη φαντάζομαι. Δεν ξέρω για το FIV (ξέρουν οι κτηνίατροι, φαντάζομαι), αλλά αν το ζώο είναι έξω, οι κίνδυνοι παραμονεύουν στη γωνία ανά πάσα στιγμή και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι, πέρα απ΄το να κρατάς το ζώο πάντα μέσα. 

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι ειδικά με τις γάτες, τα πάντα μπορούν να συμβούν, γιατί είναι ζώα εκ φύσεως ανεξάρτητα. Αν έχει μάθει να ζει έξω, τώρα δεν μπορείς να τον περιορίσεις. Οπότε, κάνε ό,τι έκανες, αν υπάρχει και κάτι από ιατρικής πλευράς, και αυτό μπορείς να κάνεις (αν και δεν ξέρω πόσο παίδεμα αξίζει να φάει ένα ζώο), αλλά άστο να εξελιχθεί κανονικά και όπως έρθει...

Δυστυχώς, τα αρσενικά γατιά σκοτώνονται μεταξύ τους (μιλάμε για πολύ ξύλο). Οπότε ή τον παίρνεις μέσα μια και καλή ή let nature take its course.

Καλή τύχη.

Υ.Γ. Και κάτι ακόμα: αν μπορείς να τον ταίζεις "ζωντανή" τροφή και όχι κονσέρβες ή ξηρά τροφή, αυτό θα ήταν ευχής έργο.


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 23, 2008)

Φίλη, Νατάσα,

όπως ίσως ξέρουν πολλοί φίλοι απ' αυτό και το άλλο φόρουμ (βλ. τρανσλάτουμ), έχω κι εγώ έναν γλυκύτατο γατούλη που είναι τώρα δυόμισι χρονών περίπου και είναι μια χαρά στην υγεία του, δόξα τω Θεώ. Πραγματικά στενοχωρήθηκα με τα άσχημα νέα για την υγεία του γατούλη σου, αλλά δεν έχω περάσει κάτι αντίστοιχο με άλλο ζωάκι για να σε κατευθύνω. Η προηγούμενη γατούλα μου, αρρώστησε στα 9 της χρόνια με καρκίνο, ενώ της είχα κάνει στείρωση έπειτα από τρεις γέννες. Η καημενούλα, θυμάμαι δεν έτρωγε, δεν είχε καθόλου όρεξη για τίποτα και τελικά χρειάστηκε να της κάνουμε ευθανασία. 

Αυτό που θα σε συμβούλευα είναι να μην ρίξεις το φταίξιμο στον εαυτό σου. Εσύ έκανες ό,τι θεωρούσες σωστό για τον γατούλη σου και είναι ανώφελο να σκέφτεσαι τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις καλύτερα ή τι έκανες λάθος. Ό,τι έγινε, έγινε και μπράβο σου που ασχολείσαι και αγαπάς το ζωάκι σου τόσο πολύ. Από 'δώ και πέρα, φρόντισε αυτό ακριβώς που λες, να του παρέχεις ό,τι πιστεύεις ότι χρειάζεται και θα τον κάνει να περάσει καλύτερα το υπόλοιπο της ζωής του και μην απελπίζεσαι, ζήσε τον καιρό που έχεις μαζί του, όσο καλύτερα μπορείς. Αν μπορείς, να διαθέτεις περισσότερο χρόνο για εκείνον, ακόμα καλύτερα. Ίσως πρέπει και να τον προσέχεις περισσότερο, δηλαδή να χρειαστεί να τον περιορίσεις στο σπίτι ή να τον επιβλέπεις κάπως όταν βγαίνει εκτός για να μην χτυπήσει ή "κακοποιηθεί" από άλλα γατιά και πάθει επικίνδυνες μολύνσεις. Αυτά θα στα πει και ο γιατρός σου. 

Κάτι άλλο πιο πρακτικό που ίσως σε βοηθήσει είναι το γατοφόρουμ http://www.mycat.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2 που σίγουρα θα σου φανεί πολύ χρήσιμο.

Για τροφές, κ.λπ. συμβουλέψου το γατοφόρουμ ή πήγαινε σε ένα πετ σοπ και θα βρεις άπειρες λιχουδιές και καλούδια! Εμένα ο δικός μου γουστάρει τρελά τα Gourmet Gold και κάτι άλλα αντίστοιχα κονσερβάκια της Proplan, αλλά αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά. Επίσης του δίνω και βιταμίνες ως συμπλήρωμα διατροφής που αποδείχτηκαν πολύ αποτελεσματικές όταν έχανε πολύ τρίχωμα το καλοκαίρι και πριν έναν μήνα ακόμα. Είναι ένα σωληνάριο με ζελέ που μοιάζει στο χρώμα και στην υφή με το γνωστό μας μέλι και του δίνω από αυτό κάθε μέρα μία σταγόνα και έχει όλες τις απαραίτητες βιταμίνες που πρέπει να λαμβάνει και με το παραπάνω. Λέγεται "Nutri Cal" και είναι της EVSCO (ένα μπλε πλαστικό σωληνάριο), παράγεται στον Καναδά. Βάζεις μια σταγόνα από αυτό στην παλάμη σου και το γλείφει ο γατούλης γιατί είναι νόστιμο από ό,τι φαίνεται! Ο δικός μου κάνει σαν τρελός γι' αυτό!

Αυτά προς το παρόν. Εύχομαι να σου ζήσει το μωρό σου όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο και όλα να πάνε καλά! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2008)

Υποσημείωση: όταν λέω "ζωντανή" τροφή, δεν εννοώ ζωντανά πουλιά (αν και η δικιά μου μου τα έφερνε πεσκέσι κάθε πρωί στο κρεβάτι) ή ποντίκια! Προς Θεού! Εννοώ τροφή μη κονσερβοποιημένη και όχι πολύ επεξεργασμένη. Οι κονσερβοποιημένες τροφές δεν έχουν ζωτικότητα κι ενέργεια μέσα τους κι ας λένε οι εταιρείες. Μίλαγα με μια κτηνίατρο και της το έλεγα αυτό και μου είπε ότι όντως έχει παρατηρήσει ότι παλιά που τα ζώα δεν τρώγανε τόσο πολύ κονσέρβα, αλλά κι άλλα πράγματα, φτάνανε άνετα τα 15 και 20 χρόνια.


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 23, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι η διαφωνία της διατροφής των ζώων με τροφές που τρώμε κι εμείς οι άνθρωποι είναι στον τρόπο παρασκευής της τροφής, αλλά και στο είδος των τροφών. Οι γάτες στην προκειμένη (ή προκείμενη; ) περίπτωση πρέπει να καταναλώνουν ως επί το πλείστον κρέας, αλλά χρειάζονται και χορταρικά που όταν ζουν έξω στη φύση τα λαμβάνουν από μόνες τους στον κήπο. Όταν μια γάτα ζει σε διαμέρισμα δεν μπορεί να βρει αυτή την τροφή, άρα θα πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να της την παρέχουμε εμείς με την ξηρή τροφή ή τις κονσέρβες που είναι κατάλληλα μαγειρεμένες για τα ζώα και περιέχουν ό,τι ακριβώς χρειάζονται αυτά. 

Τώρα, αν κάποιος μπορεί να μαγειρέψει το κρέας που πρέπει να φάει η γάτα, στο σπίτι, χωρίς περιττά λιπαρά και χωρίς αλάτι, κ.λπ. τότε δεν ξέρω ίσως να είναι καλύτερα από τις έτοιμες. Αλλά ποιος θα κάτσει να το κάνει αυτό; Και όσο για το ωμό κρέας, οι γάτες δεν κάνει να τρώνε ωμά, ούτε καν ψάρια! Άσχετα αν εμείς τους δίνουμε καμιά μαριδούλα, όταν μαγειρεύουμε ψάρια στο σπίτι μας. 

Σύμφωνα και με το χρησιμότατο άρθρο "Τι να μην αφήσετε ποτέ τη γάτα σας να φάει":
"Ωμά ψάρια (αν δίνονται τακτικά)	Μπορούν να προκαλέσουν ανεπάρκεια θειαμίνης, οδηγώντας σε απώλεια της όρεξης, αποπληξία και σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις ακόμα και θάνατο."


----------



## curry (Oct 23, 2008)

Στο θέμα της γατοτροφής έχω να καταθέσω το εξής: το κακομαθημένο πλάσμα με το όνομα Βανίλια (αιωνία της η μνήμη) έτρωγε ΜΟΝΟ Γκουρμέ και μάλιστα ΜΟΝΟ κομματάκια, όχι πατέ. Το πατέ το μύριζε, ξίνιζε τα μούτρα της κι έφευγε. Βέβαια, εγώ φταίω που το είχα κάνει τζάνκι το γατί και δεν έτρωγε ούτε παντσέτα στα κάρβουνα το κτήνος!
Πάντως, αν και συνεχίζω να ταΐζω τα γατιά μου (τα αδέσποτα της γειτονιάς, that is) κονσέρβες - εκτός κι αν περισσεύει κανένα κρεατικό ή ψάρι - θεωρώ απίστευτες υπερβολές αυτά που γράφονται περί της σωστής διατροφής των γατιών. Και ειλικρινά, έχοντας περάσει αμέτρητες ώρες διαβάζοντας σχετικά θέματα, συμπεραίνω ότι οι μεγαλύτερες υπερβολές πάνε πακέτο με μπανεράκια και διαφημίσεις γατοτροφών. 

Η γάτα ναι μεν είναι εξημερωμένη και μαθημένη σε συγκεκριμένο τρόπο διατροφής (η οικόσιτη δηλαδή) αλλά μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας. Ελάχιστα εξάλλου διαφέρει από τη γάτα της αφρικανικής σαβάνας - το είδος αυτό εξημέρωσαν οι Αιγύπτιοι και ήρθε και στην Ευρώπη. Φαντάζεστε ξαφνικά να εκλείψει το ανθρώπινο είδος; Θα πεθάνουν όλες οι γάτες του κόσμου επειδή θα τρώνε ωμό το κυνήγι τους; Και μην ξεχνάτε τις γάτες στα ελληνικά νησιά: όταν φτάνουν τα καΐκια, κάνουν σαν παλαβές! Και οκ, αν τρώνε αποκλειστικά και μόνο ψάρι, μπορεί να τις πειράξει, άλλα έτσι δεν συμβαίνει και με κάθε πλάσμα, αν τρώει μόνο ένα είδος τροφής; Απ' όλα έχουμε ανάγκη! :) :) :)


----------



## peacock (Oct 23, 2008)

Καλησπέρα,

Απ' όσο ξέρω το γατίσιο AIDS είναι σεξουαλικώς μεταδιδόμενο, όπως βασικά και του ανθρώπου. Μία καλή μου φίλη βρήκε πριν από δύο χρόνια θηλυκή γατούλα στο δρόμο και τη μάζεψε. Κάποια στιγμή το γατί άρχισε να έχει πρόβλημα υγείας και το πήγε στην κτηνίατρο. Εκείνη της είπε ότι πάσχει από γατίσιο AIDS και, πράγματι, το γατάκι βρισκόταν ένα βήμα πριν από το θάνατο. Με τα πολλά, επανήλθε και τώρα ζει και βασιλεύει. Μάλιστα έχει πάρει και αρκετά κιλά! Η κτηνίατρος της είπε ό,τι είπε και η δική σου σε σένα. Το ζώο είναι μια χαρά και μάλιστα έχουμε ξεχάσει ότι έχει πρόβλημα.

Αυτό που εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί αρνείσαι να το στειρώσεις. Το γλιτώνεις από πάρα πολλά προβλήματα, εφόσον έχεις επιλέξει να το έχεις στο δρόμο κι, επίσης, συμβάλλεις στον περιορισμό των αδέσποτων. Τα δικά μου γατιά (τρία αρσενικά 3 ετών και δύο θηλυκά 4 ετών), τα έχω στειρώσει. Πρώτον, δεν μαλλιοτραβιούνται οι αρσενικοί με άλλα αρσενικά και δεν επιστρέφουν πληγιασμένοι, κακοπαθημένοι και ίσως άρρωστοι (εξαιτίας της επαφής με τα άλλα αρσενικά). Δεύτερον, και τα μεν και τα δε δεν έχουν( ; ) σεξουαλικές επαφές κι έτσι περιορίζεται ο κίνδυνος μόλυνσής τους από διάφορες ασθένειες. Οι αρσενικοί δε σπέρνουν γατιά από δω κι απο κεί και οι θηλυκές δεν γεννοβολούν κάθε τρεις και λίγο.

Κάνε ό,τι χρειάζεται και πρόσεξε τον γιατί τώρα μπορεί εκείνος να το μεταδώσει σε άλλα, οπότε ίσως τώρα να χρειαστεί να τον στειρώσεις.

Καλή δύναμη και περαστικά σας! :)


----------



## Inertia (Oct 26, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους όσοι μου απάντησαν! 

Διαβάζω μανιωδώς το my.cat και δεν σας κρύβω ότι και μόνο που είδα να αναφέρεται κι άλλος κόσμος στη νόσο, με ανακούφισε (πόνος μοιρασμένος...). Το γατί ακόμα νοσηλεύεται, αλλά μάλλον βρίσκεται στο πρώτο στάδιο της νόσου... 

Ίδωμεν!


----------

